# Hero performed by Michael Israel in New York



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Turn on your speakers!
Be sure to watch until the end! (about 7 minutes)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

artist paints in 2 1/2 minutes patriotic amazing


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Jesus Painting


----------

